# VRTSpbx: Not in due form: <name>-<version>



## twiddler (Mar 16, 2011)

The system is running 8.2, I'm using *portupgrade* to manage it. I just installed the Symantec NetBackup Client 7.0.1 and I'm getting this error: 
	
	



```
VRTSpbx: Not in due form: <name>-<version>
```
 when I try to do anything with the ports system like, `portversion -v`

Thought it might have done something during install to corrupt the databases, so I tried to run [cmd=]pkgdb -F[/cmd] getting the same error.

Has anyone seen this before? Know of a fix?


----------



## chavez243ca (Nov 3, 2011)

Find VRTSpbx in /var/db/pkg and remove it.


----------

